# fetch and wget slower on FreeBSD 10.1



## Vineeth Karkad (Aug 24, 2016)

We migrated builds from FreeBSD 9.0 to FreeBSD 10.0. Build timings has gone down by 25% and the key elements being fetch commands taking longer.


```
[auto-build@rel-bld3 /tmp]$ cat download_sophos_version.sh
SOPHOS_SERVER_PATH=http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos

current_sophos_engine_zip_url() {
  # echo $SOPHOS_SERVER_PATH/libsavi_`cat ${IPROOT}/${IPPROD}/third_party/sophos/SOPHOS-FACTORY-VERSION`.zip
  echo http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos/libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip
}
[cmd]fetch `current_sophos_engine_zip_url`[/cmd]
```

On FreeBSD 9.0:

```
auto-build@rel-bld3 /tmp$ time sh download_sophos_version.sh
libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip 100% of 135 MB 755 kBps 00m00s
real 3m3.979s
user 0m0.258s
sys 0m1.971s

auto-build@rel-bld3 /tmp$ uname -a
FreeBSD rel-bld3.ibeng 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Feb 8 16:11:26 PST 2012 root@:/sys/amd64/compile/MESSAGING_GATEWAY.amd64_INSTALL amd64
```
On FreeBSD 10.1:

```
auto-build@rel-bld4 /tmp$ time sh download_sophos_version.sh
libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip 100% of 135 MB 239 kBps 09m39s

real 9m39.248s
user 0m0.313s
sys 0m1.831s

auto-build@rel-bld4 /tmp$ uname -a
FreeBSD rel-bld4.ibeng 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r279368M: Mon Jan 4 13:49:42 PST 2016 root@:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/MESSAGING_GATEWAY.amd64_INSTALL amd64
```
Any advise would be really helpful. Please let us know.

Regards,
Vineeth.


----------



## Vineeth Karkad (Aug 24, 2016)

** The same result with wget as well: **

```
[auto-build@rel-bld3 /tmp]$ wget  http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos/libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip
--2016-08-24 03:29:07--  http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos/libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip
Resolving install.eng.sgg.cisco.com (install.eng.sgg.cisco.com)... 172.29.176.10
Connecting to install.eng.sgg.cisco.com (install.eng.sgg.cisco.com)|172.29.176.10|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 141885072 (135M) [application/zip]
Saving to: `libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip'
100%[=============================================================================================>] 141,885,072  720K/s  in 3m 9s
2016-08-24 03:32:16 (734 KB/s) - `libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip' saved [141885072/141885072]

[auto-build@rel-bld4 /tmp]$ time wget http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos/libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip
--2016-08-24 03:28:13--  http://install.eng.sgg.cisco.com/pub/sophos/libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip
Resolving install.eng.sgg.cisco.com (install.eng.sgg.cisco.com)... 172.29.176.10
Connecting to install.eng.sgg.cisco.com (install.eng.sgg.cisco.com)|172.29.176.10|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 141885072 (135M) [application/zip]
Saving to: 'libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip'
100%[==============================================================================================>] 141,885,072  244KB/s  in 9m 38s
2016-08-24 03:37:52 (240 KB/s) - 'libsavi_3.2.07.364.0_5.26.zip' saved [141885072/141885072]
```
Both the build hosts rel-bld3 and rel-bld4 are in the same subnet:

```
[auto-build@rel-bld3 /tmp]$ ifconfig | grep "inet 10"
  inet 10.225.73.110 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.225.73.255
[auto-build@rel-bld4 /tmp]$ ifconfig | grep "inet 10"
  inet 10.225.73.114 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.225.73.255
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2016)

I would suggest continuing upgrading to 10.3.


----------



## Vineeth Karkad (Aug 24, 2016)

I am relatively new to FreeBSD world. Checked: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html
`freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade`
And if yes, can we rollback to 10.1 on the same host?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2016)

Vineeth Karkad said:


> `freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade`


Yes.


> And if yes, can we rollback to 10.1 on the same host?


Never had to myself but yes, that should be possible:

```
rollback  Uninstall the most recently installed updates.
```
See freebsd-update(8).


----------



## Vineeth Karkad (Aug 24, 2016)

Just curious, do you know or heard of any such issues with 10.1 that fetch/wget's are slower ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2016)

No, nothing that comes to mind. But 10.1 is almost 2 years old now (and nearly EoL) and 10.3 was released recently. So it's quite possible any issues have long since been resolved.


----------

